# Expired Nic



## CypheR_Zer0 (8/12/17)

Hi all.

Just a quick question, how do you know if your nicotine is past expiry or 'off'?

I recently bought a starter kit from a very reputable vendor along with a bunch of flavors.

Mixed up 3 different blueberry recipes all at 3mg nic content and every one of them has a throat hit that feels like 6 or 12mg nic.

I followed the recipes to the letter, even steeping for a week instead of the 3 days the one recipe suggested and it still 'klaps' like a hammer to the throat and even in my chest.

I don't get a rush or 'high' from any of them so I don't think I messed up the recipes, and the only two common factors the mixes have is the blueberry and nic, though I have 3 different blueberry flavors and only one recipe used them all. The other two were both mixed with the different blueberries.

I ask this question, more to determine if it happens/has happened to someone else as well, getting 'expired' nic in a starter kit.

This video,  is what made me think it might be the nic.

Any answers/help is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (8/12/17)

Blueberry is notorious for TH. 

And for tasting kak

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (8/12/17)

Mix some of the nic up in base, just VG and PG. You don't have to steep, vape it fresh. Mix up some nic-less base as well for comparison. By taking the blueberry out of the equation and vaping base&nic side by side with nic-less base, you will immediately determine what the nic is adding to the juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (8/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Mix some of the nic up in base, just VG and PG. You don't have to steep, vape it fresh. Mix up some nic-less base as well for comparison. By taking the blueberry out of the equation and vaping base&nic side by side with nic-less base, you will immediately determine what the nic is adding to the juice.



Thanks @Strontium @RichJB 

I'll give it a go tonight @RichJB and let you know what experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (8/12/17)

I had a problem once with nic near the end of the bottle.
My theory:-
I assume when the nicotine separates in PG (or VG for that matter) it will float, so if you do not shake enough before mixing, and you pour out the nic then when the bottle is full you will get mostly PG. Then halfway through your bottle you realise you should be shaking the nic more before mixing, but now you no longer have 36mg nic, it will be much stronger and throw out all your fancy calculations from your juice app.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Mix some of the nic up in base, just VG and PG. You don't have to steep, vape it fresh. Mix up some nic-less base as well for comparison. By taking the blueberry out of the equation and vaping base&nic side by side with nic-less base, you will immediately determine what the nic is adding to the juice.



@RichJB I like your logical thinking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (9/12/17)

I'm not sure about any of the technical stuff but I've used two local brands. One was outlandishly smoother than the other. Same experience as you. When I tried to get the better nic again it was sold out so I reverted to the original brand which this time was even better than the nic I prefered. I got the different bottles of the same nic from various sources. So I can only imagine; age, batch quality or storage conditions had something to do with it.

EDIT: What @RichJB said is a great idea. Thinking back, another culprit of intense TH in my past was bad quality VG.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

I thought older nic tends to lose its potency?

Or can older nic get harsher on the throat?

What do the experts say that have got experience with this?

I keep my 36mg PG Nic in the freezer. I managed to negotiate a "Juicy Joes tub" worth of space in there. Very cold and dark. But i dont have enough experience with this to know what happens with older nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (10/12/17)

I question not asked yet. What Nic are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

